# FYI Generic Halosulfuron available from Quali-Pro



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

For the Sedgehammer (halosulfuron) lovers. Quali-Pro has a generic offering Sedgemaster ready for sale by the end of this month. While I'm not a fan of Halosulfuron I do love Quali-Pro's generics and their pricing structure compared to the name brands.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I've seen some generic (I think under the name ProSedge), but I don't recall it being much cheaper.

Sedgehammer is not a crowd favorite, but I have always had good luck with it - which is great because I still have a ways to go on the 1.3oz bottle I bought several years ago.


----------

